
9 Podcasts for first time founders - brennanm
https://medium.com/swlh/9-podcasts-for-first-time-founders-ed0fd2a90027
======
DyslexicAtheist
this is a really nice list.

I've just finished reading the excellent book recentley shared here⁰. Working
through it made me realized that the start-up I joined is ignoring every
advise in the book. The ycombinater youtube channel there is a great Sam
Altman talk on starting-up¹ which drove the point home further (that I've bet
on a losing horse).

As an engineer I constantly get bitten by joining awesome sounding new tech
start-ups that despite awesome tech they don't survive the second year (they
find a market fit and fail when scaling bc they ignore all the human aspects
of what it means to be a company). And in my case it's never the tech that was
at fault but lack of creating processes under which successful patterns can be
repeated. Somehow it's __always __the dynamic of the people that dooms those
projects. Every time I end up coming to the hard realization that there is no
other option for me to quit the company after I 've wasted a lot of time and
nerves, and it's often more ugly than it should be.

⁰
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17456999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17456999)

¹
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoqgAy3h4OM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoqgAy3h4OM)

~~~
brennanm
That's exactly why I wanted to start our podcast (#4 on that list). Every time
I sit down with a post-seed founder, no matter the scale, the conversation
always devolves to "people problems"

At every startup the customers are different, the pain is different, the tech
is different. But as people, no matter where we work, we're largely facing the
same problems: "people stuff" Would love to see Startups get better at
exposing and sharing good solutions to those problems

